# After Effects/ Ayatoweb



## Briton (31. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Leute!

Ich komm bei einem Tutorial nicht weiter. Hab zwar bei mir im Handbuch schon nachgelesen, aber des hilft mir grad auch nicht so recht. Bei Ayatoweb gibts ein Tutorial, das mir sehr gefallen hat und nun hab ich versucht es nachzumachen, doch leider scheiter ich da, da das Tutorial auf Englisch ist und die englischen Bezeichnungen genannt werden und da ich die deutsche Version habe. Hab es schon mit Übersetzungen versucht trotzdem find ich einfach die Effekte nicht...

Dieses Tutorial mein ich: http://www.ayatoweb.com/ae_tips_e/ae04_e.html

Besonders an dieser Stelle hänge ich: 

Disunit Logo by Particle.
Apply Effect > FEC Particle > FE Pixel Polly

Könnt ihr mir da bitte weiterhelfen?  (also ich mein, wie der Effekt auf deutsch heißen würde >>FEC Particle > FE Pixel Poll<< 
Würde mich freuen, danke!
Briton


----------



## Sebastian Thalhammer (31. Dezember 2006)

Könnte vielleicht daran liegen, dass dieser Effekt Bestandteil des *kommerziellen* Plugins "FinalEffectsComplete" ist. Bin mir jetzt aber nicht zu 100% sicher, aber ich kenn diesen Effekt aus der Standardversion nicht. Ansonsten versuch es mit dem Effekt "Partikelsimualation" ...


----------



## Briton (31. Dezember 2006)

Aah, hab zwar noch nicht den ganz passenden Effekt gefunden, aber ich komme der Sache näher, dankeschön.

Mfg


Edit: Ja, du hattest recht, es steht dabei, dass man FinalEffectsComplete für exakt diesen Effekt braucht.


----------



## pOwLchen (4. April 2007)

Hallo,

Sebastian Thalhammer hat recht, der verwendete effekt ist aus der "FinalEffectComplete" Effekt palette. Leider ist diese plugin sammlung nicht gerade kostengünstig  aber ich hatte mal von einer Trial gehört, evtl mal bei   suchen

mfg powlchen

Edit: sofern dich der effekt überhaupt noch interessiert ^^ *fg*


----------

